# Ripped mouth



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Been busy and haven't had time to post much but I thought I would share a a makeup im working on for a pro haunt, its done in platsil gel 10....if I have time later on next week i'll post up some of the other makeup also.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone really should have been seeing a dentist


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's the finished prosthetic, its going to be on a clown, thats why it white, the first one was just a test run.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done in a very gross, icky way

That would be something to wear to your next dental appointment, and ask if you should be flossing:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice Mark!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks great! I'm looking forward to seeing the application, as well as your other makeups. How is working with silicone?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great paint job! That's going to be sweet!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Mr. Chicken.....I LOVE SILICONE, its so nice to work with and even better when someone else is footing the bill!

We plan on doing a dress run in a couple of weeks, I'll make sure to take pics.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap, that looks fricking awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow.....nice...!


----------

